# Compare suns posters with suns players



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea I got it off the spurs board kill me..haha well now we know each other, lets compare us to suns players.

ShuHanGuanYu- Nash cuz he always makes good decisions
dissonance- Amare cuz he dont take any ****

lets get this going


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kekai-shawn marion cuz he's mr everything. this forum wouldnt be what it is today w/o him just like the Suns.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

BaronMcGrady - Leandro Barbosa

'Cause he loves European players.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

123 said:


> BaronMcGrady - Leandro Barbosa
> 
> 'Cause he loves European players.


lmao


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

> BaronMcGrady - Leandro Barbosa
> 
> 'Cause he loves European players.


LOL! I don't know about all that.

I'll agree with Kekai being Marion, and dissonance being Amare. But I could also put Kekai, and dissonance as Nash since they make this place go.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

kekai- Steve Nash because he is the leader


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i guess that makes me dantoni 'cuz i'm old and always trying to tell everyone else what they should do.

crap.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> LOL! I don't know about all that.


Yeah, I'm not sure Leandro likes European players, he probably prefers South American ones. 

Well, you could be this guy:










I know he is not a Suns yet, but his rights are held by the Phoenix.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL.

You deserve a rep for making me laugh like this.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> LOL.
> 
> You deserve a rep for making me laugh like this.


Thanks.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> i guess that makes me dantoni 'cuz i'm old and always trying to tell everyone else what they should do.
> 
> crap.



haha yup. Poste here more man!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm the Paul Shirley of this forum. I have the talent to just break out and go crazy with awesome posts, but I choose to let the others do the big stuff while I sit back and watch the game (read the posts).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'm the Paul Shirley of this forum. I have the talent to just break out and go crazy with awesome posts, but I choose to let the others do the big stuff while I sit back and watch the game (read the posts).


I think you are more of a Bo Outlaw. You suck at basketball and a lot of other things but you are funny as hell and great for the chemistry. :laugh:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

maybe im the paul shirley...i can live with being a 12th man


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll be Yuta Tabuse... short asian kid cut after a few weeks...


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess I could be Djoin Thompson- new to the board.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Or Kurt Thomas.


I'm Q. Rich though, cause I'm leaving. To bed at least.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> I guess I could be Djoin Thompson- new to the board.


New and rarely ever here. Haha jp


----------

